# Piston Ring Compressor



## JimB6267 (May 1, 2009)

There is a 2006 post that references a link to a piston ring compressor tool but the link is not included. Please post a link or information for a ring compressor tool for small diameter 2 cycle pistons. I found a conventional design that only goes down to 1 3/4" and a set of plastic rings and tool that may be what is refered to in the post. Would like to know what works.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I honestly don't use a compressor, I use my fingers and a very blunt flat head screwdriver


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

get a set of "jeweler's" screwdrivers. the small flatheads are great at tucking in the rings as you slightly push down to get the piston in. i have not found a compresser that will do the job. spray a little oil into the cylinder to help. just make sure the rings are positioned correctly on the piston before starting.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Did make a "home made" type of ring compressor one time. Used a piece of shim stock (.005" thick if I recall) cut just long enough to wrap around the piston and used a couple of hose clamps to tighten over the shim stock just tight enough to collapse the rings and yet allow the piston to be tapped into the cylinder. Make sure the shimstock edges don't have any sharp or rolled edges and *MAKE SURE* to wear gloves so you don't cut yourself. It's sharp like a razor.


----------

